
Remote Russians Recycle Rocket Wreckage - ust
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/26/lens/space-rocket-parts-russia-towns.html
======
rbanffy
It's actually a bit scary - many rockets use hydrazine as fuel and that thing
can be best described as liquid evil.

